# FerFal of "Surviving in Argentina" interview on Economic collapse



## Dock (Dec 29, 2012)

From 12-29-12, duration: 55 minutes or so. Enjoy.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

I remember Fer Fal well from the old days on some of the first boards a decade ago and more - he's been banned from a lot of boards. He never struck me as a bad guy, he just got a little excited at times during the breakdown in Argentina. Got a little defensive at times and probably conflicted with a few of the board owners one too many times. He never was as bad as gun kid.

I'm 15 minutes into listening to it now and he is coming across very well - it's actually a good interview. Sort of surprises me to some extent.

I guess I'm just a glass half full person - there is always something worthwhile to be taken from stuff like this. You just gotta listen for it - it's there.


----------

